# Susie & Sadie Christmas pics



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I thought I'd share a few Christmas pictures of the girls (I can't believe it's December already!). I took these trying to get a good one to use for cards this year. I have "their" room decorated for Christmas so it made a perfect backdrop. My original plan was to put the Santa hats on Susie & Sadie, but keeping them on was easier said than done. So I ended up putting them on the Maltese statues - who were a bit more cooperative...lol!  But I think it turned out better having them in their bows instead of the hats. I just love the red velvet bows made by Marj...they're my favorites.


I decided on this one for the cards.









Here's a few more I thought turned out pretty well. :wub: :wub: 




























<span style="font-family:Book Antiqua">Merry Christmas!</span>


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Adorable - and amazing. I had forgotten how totally cool their room is. Wonderful Photo!

But I do have a question - if one of them is bad - do you tell them to go to their room and do they go??


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How beautiful  Very nice job you did. Will make a lovely unique card. All of the picture are really lovely. Your girls are precious :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Too sweet!!! :wub: Susie and Sadie looks beautiful in their Christmas dresses and bows!!! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww what gorgeous photos, love 'em.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG I can't let Bailey see this post! She will want her own room LOL Your babies are precious and I love their room!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Ohhhhh Allison, those pictures are just too darling for words! Your girls are just so cute!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, what beautiful xmas photos of your 2 beautiful girls :wub: :wub: . Just perfect. I love their room,looks so sweet for 2 sweeties.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Those pictures are beautiful,and I love their room!! :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful ladies! :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

WOW!!! I sat here for a few minutes, and couldn't think of anything other than WOW! You simply MUST submit those photos to some of those companies that make calendars!!! Gorgeous photos of gorgeous fluffnuggets!!! :wub: Now I'm finally in a Christmas-y mood!


----------



## kristin6584 (Aug 7, 2009)

this is the most adorable room i've ever seen! such lucky pups!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

wow.they are so gorgeous. :wub:  :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't believe your little ones have a room all to themselves and that it is all decked out fr Christmas - right down to the statutes and the maltese ornaments on the tree! I agree with Heidi your fluffs and these photos need to be part of a calendar.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Allison. The pictures are beautiful and your girls are gorgeous!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Dec 1 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856918


> Adorable - and amazing. I had forgotten how totally cool their room is. Wonderful Photo!
> 
> But I do have a question - if one of them is bad - do you tell them to go to their room and do they go??[/B]


LOL! Yep, I can send them to their room for time-out...but of course they're always perfect angels. :innocent:  
Just don't tell Santa about Sadie pulling an ornament off the Christmas tree today!  


QUOTE (gibbert @ Dec 1 2009, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856975


> WOW!!! I sat here for a few minutes, and couldn't think of anything other than WOW! You simply MUST submit those photos to some of those companies that make calendars!!! Gorgeous photos of gorgeous fluffnuggets!!! :wub: Now I'm finally in a Christmas-y mood![/B]


Aw, thank you, Heidi! I'm afraid my photography skills aren't quite calendar worthy, but at least I finally got some shots good enough to use for Christmas cards. I've wanted to do it in years past, but my pictures usually come out blurry or with my thumb in the photo. :blush: 


QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 1 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856994


> I can't believe your little ones have a room all to themselves and that it is all decked out fr Christmas - right down to the statutes and the maltese ornaments on the tree! I agree with Heidi your fluffs and these photos need to be part of a calendar.[/B]


Thank you! Their room is actually my bedroom, and I fixed an area up for the girls. They definitely consider the room their own, though! But they do share it with me. :biggrin: 


Thank you all for the sweet comments! :heart:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Great pictures of two pretty girls :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

The pictures are so unique and beautiful. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

too darn cute!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Allsion, I LOVE the pictures! :wub: And, the Susie and Sadie have gorgeous dresses. :wub: :wub: 

The picture of Sadie and Susie in their room has always been a favorite of mine. So, I'm happy to see their room again ... and, looking so beautifully Christmasy with two adorable fluff's. :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow- what fantastic photos!! I love everything about them, especially the little touches like the Maltese ornaments on the Christmas tree. It's just beyond adorable!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Your girls are gorgeous and what an amazing room! Even I wish my room was that pretty.  

PS How do you get them to sit so nicely for the photos? I haven't been successful at getting all my 3 to sit still together for an updated photo yet. :huh:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I LOVE these pictures! You did an amazing job. We're going to "try" to get our Christmas pictures Thursday. I hope I can get the girls to sit half as good as Susie and Sadie.


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

CUTE ALERT! These pictures are soo cute!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute beyond words Allison :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Dec 1 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857077


> Your girls are gorgeous and what an amazing room! Even I wish my room was that pretty.
> 
> PS How do you get them to sit so nicely for the photos? I haven't been successful at getting all my 3 to sit still together for an updated photo yet. :huh:[/B]


Thank you! The only way I can get them to sit still and look at the camera is to bribe them with LOTS of treats.  And even then I have to take about a hundred to get a few good ones. 
I can't imagine trying to get three to pose together. :smstarz: But I ADRORE your siggy picture and your three look like such perfect little models! :wub: 


Thank you ALL again for the lovely compliments! :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What can I say...the pictures are beautiful, their room is gorgeous, the models, their dresses and bows are gorgeous.

When my daughter moves out, I am turning her room into Chloe's room.


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Now that is what I call very SPOILED MALTESE! Simply adorable! I really love it!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, I never have seen such a beautiful girls room!

Both look like real princesses on their beds! Really pretty!

Thanks for sharing! I love it ... :heart: 

:ThankYou: 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh my gosh your babies are so cute. :wub: :wub: :wub: Gorgeous room.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I am in awe of your pics! :w00t: 
Their room is so cute and precious!
I like how you decorated it in the eye-catching red!
Your pics are very inspirational.
(I'm still waiting until my pups are done teething to buy Malt-furniture)
I just love your girls' room! Maybe we could just move in there?


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

They came out wonderful! They must be so cooperative


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

The girls look precious :wub: :wub: and their room is decorated beautifully for Christmas!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: They look adorable! Love the pictures ..


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh my.. I love their little room, Allison.. and these pictures and your little cuties 

good job 

hugs

Kat


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (Canada @ Dec 3 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857947


> I am in awe of your pics! :w00t:
> Their room is so cute and precious!
> I like how you decorated it in the eye-catching red!
> Your pics are very inspirational.
> ...


Thanks so much! You & your babies are welcome anytime. :biggrin: You MUST post pictures once you have your Malts' furniture...I'd love to see it!


Thank you all again...you're all so sweet! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! Great pictures! Your girls are gorgeous and what perfect models they are!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Dec 1 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856917


> I thought I'd share a few Christmas pictures of the girls (I can't believe it's December already!). I took these trying to get a good one to use for cards this year. I have "their" room decorated for Christmas so it made a perfect backdrop. My original plan was to put the Santa hats on Susie & Sadie, but keeping them on was easier said than done. So I ended up putting them on the Maltese statues - who were a bit more cooperative...lol!  But I think it turned out better having them in their bows instead of the hats. I just love the red velvet bows made by Marj...they're my favorites.
> 
> 
> I decided on this one for the cards.
> ...



Oh my heavens....they have their own little room... HAHAHAHA!!!! Love it!!!! And love how they/their room is bedecked for the Holidays! Bet you could sell one of those shots to a card company! Seriously!


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow! A christmas decorated room all to themselves!! They are so lucky!  

Those are really good pictures!


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! I LOVE their room!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Allison I totally missed this topic. What beautiful pictures of your precious Susie and Sadie. Just priceless.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 6 2010, 09:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870295


> Allison I totally missed this topic. What beautiful pictures of your precious Susie and Sadie. Just priceless.[/B]



I missed it too! Love the room pics! What I've always wondered is are there really 2 dogs!? I think you are playing a trick on us with Photoshop......


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 6 2010, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870354


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 6 2010, 09:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870295





> Allison I totally missed this topic. What beautiful pictures of your precious Susie and Sadie. Just priceless.[/B]



I missed it too! Love the room pics! What I've always wondered is are there really 2 dogs!? I think you are playing a trick on us with Photoshop...... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL! People are always asking me if they're twins. But I can assure you there's two of them. :biggrin: 
And their little personalities are as different as night and day. But both just as sweet as they come. :wub: :wub:


----------

